# Sybilla pretiosa (cryptic mantis)



## myzticalboi (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## alicenwnderlnd (Apr 27, 2011)

Great photo's!! and a great looking nymph! well done


----------



## Slinkytreekreeper (Apr 27, 2011)

Loving those nymphs Joeho, are they that ornate at L1 or are these slightly older?

Are they straight 100mm shots or some extra mag?


----------



## myzticalboi (Apr 27, 2011)

Slinkytreekreeper said:


> Loving those nymphs Joeho, are they that ornate at L1 or are these slightly older?
> 
> Are they straight 100mm shots or some extra mag?


These are what they look like straight out from the ooths. Straight 100mm.


----------



## warpdrive (Apr 27, 2011)

so kewl Joeho.

tonight I just noticed that my only male has been eatten. but in his place was a huge ooth. wish me luck.

Harry


----------



## Idolofreak (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice little nymph. It looks really stealthy and quick.


----------



## myzticalboi (Apr 27, 2011)

Idolofreak said:


> Nice little nymph. It looks really stealthy and quick.


You are darn right. They are really fast and if u blink, it will disappear in a blink of an eye.


----------



## myzticalboi (Apr 28, 2011)

warpdrive said:


> so kewl Joeho.
> 
> tonight I just noticed that my only male has been eatten. but in his place was a huge ooth. wish me luck.
> 
> Harry


Eccck your male got eaten? You do know males are rare in the mantid world?


----------



## xbonny (Apr 28, 2011)

Just now I see that from one of my ooths 20 nymphs hatched! They are amazing, just like yours  

Good luck with them!


----------



## wyethia (Apr 28, 2011)

Those are just the cutest little things!

wyethia


----------



## warpdrive (Apr 29, 2011)

joeho said:


> Eccck your male got eaten? You do know males are rare in the mantid world?


you do know that, you can't mate mantids without having them together, right?

it's not like I ate him on a hotdog bun with pickles and onions.  

my non-fertile ooths from an older female were all about 1/2" or slightly smaller. the ooth I found as a replacment was at least a full 1". I'm quite sure the female was mated, so I'm sure I'll get a few more males to play around with next time.

I do find them to be "THE" shyest mantid I own. also one of the few that females can and will fly if out of a cage.

Harry


----------

